# Spain quiz 5



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

One for the weekend - Spanish English false friends. 

HelloQuizzy.com: Browse Tests


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this one?

HelloQuizzy.com: Friend or Foe: The Spanish Cognate Quiz


I like that :clap2:- but there was some sort of error when it came to scoring & it crashed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Hi PW, I am not sure that was the correct link but it was fun anyway. I now find there is only a 1% chance of me being gay and a 99% chance that I am not Portuguese. I think both figures could be 1% out!


Glad you were able to put the early morning hours to good use Steve  . What with the quiz and the verb caer, your brain was busy!! (I myself would be hard pressed to conjugate any verb in the subjunctive...)You might want to work on those figures though!!!
I think Xabia found the right link. I'll put up the answers later on if anyone's interested 'cos it's a bit difficult to get them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you were able to put the early morning hours to good use Steve  . What with the quiz and the verb caer, your brain was busy!! (I myself would be hard pressed to conjugate any verb in the subjunctive...)You might want to work on those figures though!!!
> I think Xabia found the right link. I'll put up the answers later on if anyone's interested 'cos it's a bit difficult to get them.


it asked me for an e mail addy & I sent it - I'm a sucker for quizzes!

maybe it didn't like that I'm married, straight & getting on a bit!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Answers to quiz*

Here are the answers if any one's interested

View attachment ANSWERS TO FALSE FRIENDS QUIZ.doc


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> this one?
> 
> HelloQuizzy.com: Friend or Foe: The Spanish Cognate Quiz
> 
> ...


That's the one! Thanks Xabiachica


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Woohoo! It tells me that I speako bueno espanol! 

The lesson about false friends is my favorite to give. "No, you're not constipated if your nose is stuffed...."


----------

